# My first 2 projects in this house.



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

My next project was to put in a bathroom in basement. Yeah, I know the color is pretty close to the sitting room. When SWMBO saw the bathroom, she then wanted it in the sitting room. (The receptacle is just out of view to the left of the mirror)

Here's the vanity:


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Lastly, here's the shower. I didn't want to install a tub. I think the shower in the basement is more functional. The toilet is behind the half wall in front of the shower. The ejector pump is behind the closet door.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very Nice work Beer Geek....especially on the built in bookcases and cabinets ....


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks. They were built in place in new construction after we moved in. They hide how out of square those alcoves were. They also gave me the excuse to get the raised panel router bits so I could build the doors. That reminds me...I also used those bits to make headboards for the twin beds in one of the guest rooms. 

It's funny how you talk about doing things to the house but once you cut the carpet, you've gone past the point of no return.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2006)

Amazing finishing work on the shelving units next to the fireplace. Nice looking bathroom. Love the mirror and cabinets.


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

I love the look of the bathroom


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice! Tell me more about that "ejector pump"?


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks. The vanity and linen cabinets are stock from HD. The bathroom framing was originally 12'x12'. I decided it would be best to access the ejector pump from inside so it's still a pretty big room. 

I had to reroute the main stack. If you draw a straight line from the mirror to the half wall, that's where it used to run. It now goes above the shower and down the bump out. If you remove the bottom picture, you'll find the cleanout.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

zel said:


> Very nice! Tell me more about that "ejector pump"?


What would you like to know? 

The stack exits the building 3 ft above the basement floor. The builder roughed in the shower, toilet and the pump basin. (I built all of the walls.) He also put in the vent through the roof. Waste has to be pumped up in order to get out. The pipes go straight up and connect to the main stack. 

I wired a dedicated 20A circuit for the pump.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

One other thing I did was put a motion detector switch on the fan. No one has to turn it on or off. It's automatic.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a basement that could use a bathroom as well. I am not familiar with these pumps. We are working on the master bath right now and I had to add a dedicated 40 Amp circuit for the tub/shower unit. It was a real pain in the neck to run the wire to the panel, so I'd hate to have to do it again for the ejector pump. How are they triggered? Do they pump every time you flush or they have a tank that fills up first? Thanks.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's a photo of inside the closet. There is a holding basin where you place the pump. The pipe on the left is the vent and the one on the right is attached to the pump. The way it works depends on the model. Some have flotation switches that active when the switch floats up to a certain level. The one I have works on pressure. When the water reaches a certain level, the force of the water starts the pump. It doesn't go off on every flush.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

pretty cool setup, thanks for the pics/explanation. My main sewer drain runs along the foundation wall at about 4' up from the floor. I'm just wondering if there is any other easier way that doesnt require electricity? Is the pump loud when it turns on?


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

You can hear it. It's not loud but you know it's working. No electricity? Shovel and a bucket? 

You're going to need a circuit for the pump and a different one for running the bathroom lights/recepts.


----------



## AndyH (Mar 10, 2008)

hey beer, how hard was it to re-route the main stack? 

Great, great job


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish my basement ceilings were that tall!


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, Andy,
It wasn't too difficult. It was high enough for me to have it go around the room and still have the required slope. The hardest thing was joining the last 2 pieces of pipe. If I ever have to do that sort of thing again, I'll use a fernco coupler. That's what they're made for. I didn't know. It was my first attempt at plumbing.

perpetual98,
When the house was built, I told the builder that I wanted to be able to put in an 8' high drop ceiling. After seeing how high the joists are (9'), we decided to go with drywall. It doesn't feel like a basement.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Great job, something to be proud of -good luck with it ,Bob


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Andy, 
I forgot about these 2 pictures. In the first one, you can see the pipe that exits the house. Imagine it going up and directly to the left as opposed to going back towards the right. The second picture shows it going around the top of the shower area.

zel, 
Looking at the top left of the second picture, you can see the stub where the pumped waste will connect with the main. The lower pipe is part of the venting system.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

*I also have one of these ejector pumps*

Bathroom looks great. I also have one of these setups with an ejector pump in the basement. I was wondering more about your vent. In mine, the bathroom rough-in is a 8x5 room about 8 feet away from sump and ejector pump. The ejector pump has a vent, which I was thinking I would have to tie the sinks vent into. 

How does your sink vent or is everything wet vented because your so close to the ejector pump?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

I tied them all together. Sorry, I don't have another picture handy but I think I can explain it. If you look at the earlier photo that shows the ejector basin, you'll see a horizontal pipe. That's the drain for the sink. It goes around the shower to the hole in the floor. Now look at the second picture above, note the far right of the vent. It goes vertically from the hole in the floor around the shower into the closet on the left. 

Now, look in the picture with the ladder. In the closet, you will see a vent from the left side, just under the bottom of the drywall. I joined those 2 pipes, the one coming out of the basin and the one that goes through the roof using a cross fitting.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

nice work man.

where did you get the doors for the basement bathroom?


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you.

Both doors are from HD. The entrance is a "pre-hung". The closet is a 24" bifold. I built the jamb for it.


----------

